# How to go about long stay



## Oll (May 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm from London, 17 years old.
I've got a lot of family in Australia, and recently after speaking to them they've told me I can stay with them out there. They're in good coast by the way, I believe it's brisbon? Sorry if I spelt it wrong!

They said something like I can stay for 6 months on a visa, and wouldn't need to bring money etc (they're pretty rich!) but I couldn't not work for 2 weeks let alone 6 months and wouldn't let them pay for everything whilst I'm doing nothing.

My question is would I be able to get a short term job there? And the whole 6 months thing I wanted to know if they were mistaken.

Thank you very much for any help!


----------



## engels (Apr 28, 2014)

You can get a working holiday visa but I think you may need to be 18. Double check that though!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Oll said:


> Hi everyone, I'm from London, 17 years old.
> I've got a lot of family in Australia, and recently after speaking to them they've told me I can stay with them out there. They're in good coast by the way, I believe it's brisbon? Sorry if I spelt it wrong!
> 
> They said something like I can stay for 6 months on a visa, and wouldn't need to bring money etc (they're pretty rich!) but I couldn't not work for 2 weeks let alone 6 months and wouldn't let them pay for everything whilst I'm doing nothing.
> ...


Working Holiday visa (subclass 417)

you need to be at least 18 though.


----------

